# 1.5 HP 110V Dust Collection Motor Only



## Jordan123 (Feb 13, 2018)

So like most woodworkers it has come time to retire my 1HP motor and look for something more powerful to integrate into a cyclone system.

I of course have looked into the HF unit but there are tons of people out there saying that for a 2HP blower it basically functions close to a 1.5 HP or lower.

With the being said I am looking for a 1.5 HP blower only to start my system. I know penn state sells this one : https://www.pennstateind.com/store/DC3-1M.html but the CFM seem really low on it. Anyone have any other options?

Should I just opt for the HF model with the Rikon impeller replacement? I know that the rikon impeller is back ordered forever now though.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm not a fan of the HF unit, but the PSI one you linked seems to have an even smaller impeller. Most of the 1.5 HP models come with an 11" impeller….maybe just watch for a used one to show up.


----------



## HackFabrication (Mar 11, 2019)

> So like most woodworkers it has come time to retire my 1HP motor and look for something more powerful to integrate into a cyclone system.
> 
> I of course have looked into the HF unit but there are tons of people out there saying that for a 2HP blower it basically functions close to a 1.5 HP or lower.
> 
> ...


There are a lot of variables missing in you post. 
How big is your shop?
What sort of tools do you have that need dust collection?
How much dust do you want to collect? Visible dust only, or both visible and fine dust?
Do you have 110-120v only in your shop or 110-120v and 220-240v? Can you dedicate a single circuit for a dust collector?
How much money are you ready to spend?

Economically, 'hot rodding' the HF DC isn't the best idea. Unless you just plan to drag out the process over a year or two. Here's my HF DC project I only had to wait about 6 weeks for my Rikon impeller.

However, converting the HF DC (or any other bag style single stage machine) to a pleated filter, cyclonic 2-stage, is going to be almost the cost of a purpose build unit. Take a look at the offerings from Grizzly in the 1.5 and 2hp 2-stage units. A lot of 'bang for the buck'. But you need 220v to run the 2hp (or larger) model. I can see a 3hp unit in my future, if I decide to spend more time in the shop 'building things'.

In my case, I needed to have something that could be moved around if necessary. I don't have a lot of floor space in my basement shop, so everything that can be put on casters, is on casters. And I'm pleased with the results. But yes, economically (I kept track of the cost), it would have been more cost effective to purchase a purpose built model.


----------



## AlanJ44 (Nov 16, 2014)

When my Craftsman 113 needed a motor I ordered a replacement from Grizzly. I even upped the HP either 1/2 or 1 just for fun.


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

If looking for a new machine, look at Jet with pleated filter and vortex cone. About the same price as modifying the HF.


----------



## Jordan123 (Feb 13, 2018)

> If looking for a new machine, look at Jet with pleated filter and vortex cone. About the same price as modifying the HF.
> 
> - ibewjon


Yeah this is why its to tough to decide what to do


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

Mine was a 30 year old collector from the cloth bag era. I changed to the jet filter when it became available as a replacement part, and added the vortex cone when it became available. So what I have is the Jet 2 hp, no cyclone. It does a great job.i do wish it was a 1 micron filter, but I added a Wen air filter. And none of the modification work.


----------



## Jordan123 (Feb 13, 2018)

> When my Craftsman 113 needed a motor I ordered a replacement from Grizzly. I even upped the HP either 1/2 or 1 just for fun.
> 
> - AlanJ44


Do you have a link to the one you bought? I cant seem to find any that are available or are operating on 110.


----------

